# Reset der Beta Chars in BLASC?



## Xmasman (10. Februar 2005)

Hi wollte mal fragen wann ihr die Daten in BLASC resetet, is doch ziemlich praktisch mal die Beta Chars rauszuwerfen damit heute Nacht schon mal sichtbar ist wer so wieder registriert ist


----------



## Regnor (10. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte mal fragen wann ihr die Daten in BLASC resetet, is doch ziemlich praktisch mal die Beta Chars rauszuwerfen damit heute Nacht schon mal sichtbar ist wer so wieder registriert ist
> [post="79630"][/post]​



Die Datenbank wird rechtzeitig vor dem öffnen der WoW-Server zurückgesetzt.


----------

